
The Dangers of Hiring for Cultural Fit - tempsy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-dangers-of-hiring-for-cultural-fit-11569231000?mod=rsswn
======
alexfromapex
I don’t think cultural fit is the right phrase it seems more like the dangers
of lack of diversity is a better title.

